# Christian Nymphos



## Dr. Rockstar

Hi, everybody! (Hi, Dr. Nick!):

I just wanted to recommend a site dealing with sex from a Christian perspective. ChristianNymphos.org* focuses on all aspects of sex, from studies on sex from a biblical perspective to positions, sex toys and anal. 

*UPDATE:* I just learned that ChristianNymphos.org is now used solely as an archive from Monagabliss.com. But the articles on ChristianNymphos are still insightful and honest.

(*I figured that since that website does not have a forum and is not a direct competitor with TAM it would be okay to recommend that site here.)


----------



## arbitrator

*Found the Link! Very Enlightening!*

Christian Nymphos


----------



## LovesHerMan

I also like this link from Focus on the Family's website:

Understanding Your Husband's Sexual Needs - Focus on the Family

It helps women to understand that sex is not just a physical need, but also an emotional need for men.


----------



## RandomDude

Now you got my attention alright...

Sharing this with my wife asap, thanks for this!


----------



## Thoreau

I think I dated a christian nympho once. Every time we had sex she kept screaming ohgodohgodohgod.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

Thoreau said:


> I think I dated a christian nympho once. Every time we had sex she kept screaming ohgodohgodohgod.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


[sad trombone]


----------



## StargateFan

Got any links for Christian Porn ? 

Sorry, I couldn't resist. I will check out the site, thanks.

Anal is OK from a Biblical perspective ? Get out of here! Send me the chapter and verse. I can't wait to show my wife. She will probably convert to Catholicism. :rofl:


----------

